# Starting Progesterone-only pills after combination pills. Help!



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

My gyno recently changed my birth control to progesterone only mini pills due to my IBS. Just trying to rule out estrogen flaring up my IBS. Problem is, her nurse told me to take them after I finished my combination pills (estrogen/progesterone) but the leaflet in the Progesterone pills says when changing from combination to progesterone only that I was not supposed to take any of the 7 last inactive pills in my combination pack and to start the progesterone after my last active combination pill. I've already finished the whole pack! Inactive and all and had a period. Can I still start the progesterone ones tonight? Is it safe?? Also, will I get a period? When weill I get it if I do and will it be lighter than the ones I had on the combination pack? My OB's nurse failed to inform me of any of this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might call the people at the clinic again to get these questions answered, or the pharmacist where you get your drugs.I know that sometimes doctors do want a different pattern that the usual way of taking in the pamphlet. It may be worth getting clarification about this.K.


----------

